# 13 Geister



## port29 (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

kennt von euch jemand die Schriftart aus dem Film 13 Geister, ich meine die, womit alle Wände im Haus vollgekritzelt sind?

Ich hab ein paar Bilder angehängt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Prailer (31. Januar 2002)

hmm, das wurde extra auf ne scheibe geschrieben, is kaum eine schriftart die es für den pc gibt !


----------



## Parax (31. Januar 2002)

Nein, aber ich kann dir mit meinem Unkenlatein sagen, was da steht 


haste schon mal bei der Fontz gallerie nachgeschaut, ich denke mal, dass du's da findest


----------



## port29 (31. Januar 2002)

Ich hab grade die Gallerie ganz durchgesucht, ich konnte dort aber nichts finden.

@Prailer

ich glaub nicht, dass die 100e von scheiben per hand beschrieben haben...


----------



## Parax (31. Januar 2002)

mal ne blöde Frage:

Ist das nicht die selbe Schrift wie bei "Herr der Ringe" ?


----------



## Hellknight (31. Januar 2002)

uhm ne die von Herr der Ringe hatte ein paar mehr geschnörkel.


----------



## port29 (31. Januar 2002)

Also die Schriftart von Herr der Ringe ist das nicht, denn man kann ja lesen, was auf den Fensterscheiben steht, das ist wirklich latein. Das, was man in der Herr der Ringe Schrift schreibt (SINDARIN) kann man nicht lesen. Das soll "abcdefgh" heißen....


----------



## nickname (31. Januar 2002)

Also, wenn man genauer hinguckt, sieht man dass es eine erstellte Schrift sein muss, die sich wiederholenden Buchstaben sind immer exakt auf die gleiche Art geschrieben, dass bekommt kaum einer so hin!
Leider kenn ich die Schrift aber auch nicht, sorry!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2002)

öhm und ich glaube trotzdem net an ne typo WEIL (@nickname) gleiche zeichen sehen verschieden aus, ich sehe das z.B. dreimal mindestens ein s und es ist jedesmal anders stylisiert. mit minimalen differenzen. also nix is mit typo


----------



## port29 (31. Januar 2002)

Das kann man ja mit Photoshop oder anderen Proggs verändert haben, z.B. bei rendern der Grafiken, bevor die auf die Wände raufgedruckt wurden. Denn es währe ja eigentlich ziehmlich bescheuert all diese Schriften per Hand da einzuzeichnen, das sind ja schon so einige.


----------



## nickname (31. Januar 2002)

Sorry, aber ich seh da keine Unterschiede der Buchstaben, echt nicht. Aber ich geh nun wirklich nur von diesem Bild hier im Topic aus, kenne den Film so überhaupt nicht  . Dem Bild nach würde ich übrigens denken, die haben den Text nachträglich mit Computer reingestellt.
Aber da werden mich nun wohl auch noch einige eines Besseren belehren!?

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## TTek (1. Februar 2002)

*hier ist sie oder sowas ähnliches*

Also ich hab mal gesucht und dabei was gefunden

link 

das sind viele herr der ringe schriftarten ich glaub sogar alle die es gibt


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

Danke für deine Mühe, leider kann man das Geschriebene mit dieser Schrift nicht lesen, kennst du vieleicht andere Schriften, die in der Art so sind aber dass man die auch lesen kann?


----------



## TTek (1. Februar 2002)

nein leider nicht aber in einem Monat gibs diese schrift aus dem
film bestimmt als Font da bestimmt irgendeiner mit langeweiler
die macht


----------



## port29 (1. Februar 2002)

Kennst du ein GUTES Progg, womit man Fontz machen kann?


----------



## TTek (1. Februar 2002)

Also such ma unter

http://www.computerchannel.de 

oder gib einfach ma fontmaker, fontcreator oder sowas
in ner suchmaschine ein


----------



## shiver (1. Februar 2002)

bleibt mal bitte beim thema.
offtopic=deleted.


----------

